# New member and RT60 with REW



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, i'm a new member here and i'm going to use RoomEQ wizard together with a Behringer ECM8000 microphone and an EMI 6|2 soundboard (usb 2.0), but i just need to get the RT60 of my room without setting EQ to compensate etc. etc...

I've just downloaded and read the REW HELP but i've seen that in the "getting started" they always refer to EQ, processors etc... but how should be the wiring for me? And also do i need to calibrate my soundboard, spl, etc... ?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, and welcome!

Have you read this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

atledreier said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> Have you read this?


i see that this material i all on the help guide which is online, i've already read a part of that
the online help has really a lot of arguments and i feel a bit .... :dizzy:

(sorry for my english)

i'll try this way http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachments/spl-meters-mics-calibration-sound-cards/7934d1212668140-rew-cabling-connection-basics-rew-interconnection-ecm-mic.jpg


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Hopefully, you have read REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.

We can certainly help with any specific questions you may have.

RT60 results are generally considered not too meaningful in domestic sized rooms and not to be used at all below about 200Hz, and even then are only meaningful when running a main speaker with the sub. For low frequencies use the waterfall and decay plots to see what the room is doing.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

brucek said:


> RT60 results are generally considered not too meaningful in domestic sized rooms


why ?



brucek said:


> and not to be used at all below about 200Hz


of course


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> why ?


There are endless debates on the internet regarding the value of RT60 in the 'small room'. You can google RT60 and small rooms to see what the story is all about.

Here's just one small sampling of strong opinions that you'll find.......... fill your boots 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I've just tried to install the REW in my MAC to use it with its soundboard but when i start it i get an error: 

AUDIO INTERFACE ERROR
No Input Mixers Available
supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little endian

However it seems that i solved this problem just choosing the soundboard onboard, but i think there is another problem. If i play with the tone generator playing a sine wave it sound more like a square one, and the pink noise i feel is very dirty... don't know what's the problem but with my pc there wasn't that problem.

And if i use another software like SMAARTLIVE on this mac it works well with sweeps, sine leads etc...

Do you know what could it be ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like the incorrect version of OS. If you're using version 10.4 you'll need to switch to OS version 10.5


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Isn't there a version of REW for 10.4 ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

No, there is just one version of REW.

There's a problem with Java accessing the inputs of the soundcard with version 10.4

You require 10.5 for REW

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

ok, thanks for now
i'll take some time to understand what i have to do now :scratchhead:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You also need an Intel Mac for REW to run properly.


----------

